# 2 Female Hairless Fosters for Adoption-NC



## ak84 (Apr 8, 2008)

We rescued 2 female hairless rats from being snake food a little over a week ago. They're about 14 weeks old and very sweet. They're still skiddish and need some work (that unfortunately with school starting back...neither of us have time for) but they warm up fairly quickly when you get them out for cuddle time...granted being babies they'd much rather explore than be given kisses . They're sisters and were living with 2 other rats before coming to live with us. 

Before we got them they were living in a glass aquarium in a stuffy room with other rats and reptiles, on aspen shavings @@. We moved them to newspaper and they are in a multi level wire cage now. Surprisingly, we haven't even heard a sneeze out of them. I'm going to try and add pictures to here, if it doesn't work then email me ([email protected]) and I'll be glad to send you pictures of them


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

good that you rescued them hope you find homes for them soon.

((just a side note - aspen shavings are ok !)


----------



## ak84 (Apr 8, 2008)

I know aspen are ok, but I still don't like the idea of aquariums on dusty bedding...especially in that stuffy room with poor ventilation...my breathing hurts for them!

Thanks for the good luck  I hope they can find a great forever home too...and they're safe here until whenever that home may come along


----------



## ak84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Our 2 foster nakies now have a wonderful home and playmates


----------

